# BB box?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am really starting to like playing improve blues because I am getting so much better at it. I finally am able to connect all the scale patterns together in a comfortable and relaxed manner. Now, I came across the "BB box" and this is the first time I am hearing about this! I know I will be able to use this to my advantage if only someone could explain it to me. Any takers?

I can hear how BB liked to combine the major and minor pentatonic together. Tension and release!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Marty Swartz does a bb box lesson on youtube. I watched it once and it seemed like a good lesson.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Marty does quite a few very good lesson on you tube, he also has his own web site at guitarjamz.com


----------

